# Hunter Hydrawise Not Running Program



## GB123 (Sep 29, 2021)

A few days ago I noticed that my Hunter Hydrawise system is not following the program that is set up for it. It has been working flawlessly for 3 years, until a few days ago. From the Hydrawise app, I am unable to manually start a zone or multiple zones. From the controller, I can manually start a zone.

So the issues are, the programs are not triggering the system to start. Also, I am unable to manually start the zones from the Hydrawise App.

Is does show as everything is connected to Wifi, and from what I can tell there are no system errors showing.

Is there any troubleshooting I can do for this?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I had the same problem. I had to unplug the controller and plug it back in again. I think it was a hiccup with the hydrawise servers.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm late to the game on this topic but I think there was something up with the app like you guys said. I had one area of lawn that didn't do so hot the last few months. After overseeding I manually ran the program and noticed that one zone would not turn on. Who knows how long this has been going on but thats probably why the lawn looked terrible in that zone since it probably hasn't been watered in weeks haha. I leave for work at sometime before 3am and have the irrigation come on at 3 so I'm never there to see it. I would have never caught it if I didn't overseed. I could manually start the zone but not run the schedule and get it to come on. Only way I could fix it was to delete the zone out of the app and re-enter it. I believe there was a software update as well so thats what im blaming.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had a problem with the app earlier week. First off, my password and username were no longer stored on the app, and then I had to create a new password. It took me several attempts to login, as the program just froze.

I had one last watering set for yesterday morning. Despite the fact that there were zero triggers, it would not show up as scheduled. I had to delete them put in the program.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I had a problem with the app earlier week. First off, my password and username were no longer stored on the app, and then I had to create a new password. It took me several attempts to login, as the program just froze.
> 
> I had one last watering set for yesterday morning. Despite the fact that there were zero triggers, it would not show up as scheduled. I had to delete them put in the program.


You should try to give technical support a call next week if you have time, or at least an email, to see if they are having ongoing issues and are aware of the problem. I wonder how widespread it is. I haven't tried logging in recently.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Okay.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

This happened to me but it was not an app or controller issue. I accidentally clipped a control wire not burried deep enough with an edger...so no power to the solenoids in two areas....spliced the wires back together and started working again.


----------

